# Free zip door from zip wall



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Not sure if this is old but 1000 free zip doors from zip wall.I just sent out my request, 4-6 weeks is eta.:thumbsup:http://www.zipwall.com/lp/zipdoor/freedd1.html


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

ibsocal said:


> Not sure if this is old but 1000 free zip doors from zip wall.I just sent out my request, 4-6 weeks is eta.:thumbsup:http://www.zipwall.com/lp/zipdoor/freedd1.html


Got my free zip door in the mail today did anyone else receive theirs? Looks likes a good product and came just in time for a project starting Monday.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> Got my free zip door in the mail today did anyone else receive theirs? Looks likes a good product and came just in time for a project starting Monday.


Got mine today also. Just need the right job to try it out on.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Just tried it. All out. 

Use them all the time. Great product.


----------

